# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Шанс выиграть ноутбук MSI GT60

## grobik

Людям с творческим подходом к железу (резидентам РФ) может нахаляву упасть ноут весом *1600 $ USD* .
Главное - быть оригинальным при ответе на третий вопрос  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .




ОДИН (1) победитель, занявший первое место, получит один (1) игровой ноутбук MSI GT60 с дискретной видеокартой NVDIA                        GeForce GTX 670M с приблизительной розничной ценой $1600; иТРИ (3) победителя, занявших второе место, получат по одной (1) игровой сумке MSI с приблизительной розничной ценой $45; иТРИ (3) победителя, занявших третье место, получат по одной (1) игровой мыши MSI с приблизительной розничной ценой $39; иТРИ (3) победителя, занявших четвертое место, получат по одной (1) игровой клавиатуре MSI с приблизительной розничной ценой $24. 

Подать заявку,ответив *НА ВОПРОСЫ*.
Ознакомиться с *правилами*.

Срок подачи заявок на участие в Конкурсе до *17 августа 2012 года                    до 11:59 по Гринвичу*.

Для справки:

http://www.nvidia.ru/object/geforce-gtx-670m-ru.html

http://ru.msi.com/service/nbfaq4/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

3018 участников прислали свои варианты.Победители будут извещены по e-mail, который они указывали при заполнении конкурсной формы.

Главный приз: 1х игровой ноутбук MSI GT60 с графикой NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M.
> Денис Хализев (Белгород) 

Призы на 2-4 места: 1х сумка геймера MSI.
> Наиль Сафиуллин (Казань)
> Михаил Кочев (Йошкар-Ола)
> Юрий Гундоров (Самара)

Призы на 5-7 места: 1х мышь геймера.
> Владислав Бобровский (Бийск)
> Александра Белозёрова (Иваново)
> Виталий Соков (Тольятти) 

Призы на 8-10 места: 1х геймерский коврик для мыши.
> Родион Герасимов (Великий Новгород)
> Владимир Лапин (Москва)
> Евгений Назипов (Магнитогорск)

*P.S.* Организаторы акции не соизволили уточнить,по какой причине клава стала ковриком... :Sad: 

http://www.nvidia.ru/object/msi-gefo...ontest-ru.html

----------

